# user authentication



## dp2 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been able to get to my connetions site in the past from my home pc, now I cant access the site, I get user login not valid, and when I go to help, I get help instruction for authentication card, I have no Ideal what the terms mean or how/when to correct this, so I can view my connection web site, can anyone explain to a not so pc savvey person how to fix this?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi DP2, what site are you having issues with?


----------



## dp2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi I cant connect with Lowes Connection site, Has it been blocked from our home pc? or do I need to do something else when I'm told my time has o mintues and I need to get a "new card"? I dont know what that means, federate or other, I can access all other Lowes sites except this one.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If this is something unique to Lowes' website I suggest you give them a call at: *1-800-445-6937*

aside from that there is little you can do.


----------



## kingwinbond (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello,

I think the problem you are facing is related to your ISP . You need to contact your ISP and ask them the solution for the problem you are facing .


----------

